# Can we get a Pennsylvania sub-forum?



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

With the House approving the MMJ bill SB3 and even tacking on cool amendments like programs providing cheap or even free weed to poverty stricken ill families, and Wholesale level taxing of 5% (NO consumer level tax), there is nothing left in the way of PA becoming the 24th Medical Marijuana state. I think this calls for a PA patient thread in preparation of the bill being signed, which it will be.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

Er, not thread, but section.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Mar 17, 2016)

PA is for the homosexuals and the Amish


----------



## 420monster (Mar 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> With the House approving the MMJ bill SB3 and even tacking on cool amendments like programs providing cheap or even free weed to poverty stricken ill families, and Wholesale level taxing of 5% (NO consumer level tax), there is nothing left in the way of PA becoming the 24th Medical Marijuana state. I think this calls for a PA patient thread in preparation of the bill being signed, which it will be.


I second that  but I think they have to wait until wolf signs on the dotted line

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

I know, I know, but still. :/


----------



## testiclees (Mar 17, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> PA is for the homosexuals and the Amish


They have cheesesteak makers and Ben Franklin too!


----------



## 420monster (Mar 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> They have cheesesteak makers and Ben Franklin too!


Don't forget beer coal and steel

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

And the guy who did the Fappening.


----------



## 420monster (Mar 17, 2016)

And we can't forget about 

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

Definitely not. Wilbur was always a favorite.


----------



## 420monster (Mar 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Definitely not. Wilbur was always a favorite.


If you know what that is you must be from Amish county or atleast travled there  most people would have assumed Hershey 

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Mar 17, 2016)

when its signed and all legal request than. 
we have had this question for many years now waiting for this bill to be put through. so far it hasnt. 

so when its all said and done let me know


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> when its signed and all legal request than.
> we have had this question for many years now waiting for this bill to be put through. so far it hasnt.
> 
> so when its all said and done let me know


Will do! 



420monster said:


> If you know what that is you must be from Amish county or atleast travled there  most people would have assumed Hershey
> 
> Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


I cannot confirm or deny that until this bill passes.


----------



## 420monster (Mar 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Will do!
> 
> 
> I cannot confirm or deny that until this bill passes.


Ya ya and my birth certificate doesn't say Lancaster general 

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

You must be a local then, yeah?


----------



## 420monster (Mar 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You must be a local then, yeah?


Lets just say i have been to the shady maple more then 7 times 

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

I have yet to ever go there, but my girl's been out there. I worked quite a few jobs at Park City before joining the Army. Who knows? We might even know each other.


----------



## 420monster (Mar 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I have yet to ever go there, but my girl's been out there. I worked quite a few jobs at Park City before joining the Army. Who knows? We might even know each other.


How were you never there? Not as good as a few years ago but still well worth it Haha park city loved that place! 

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

420monster said:


> How were you never there? Not as good as a few years ago but still well worth it Haha park city loved that place!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


I dunno, I just never got out that way too often. Isn't that in Manheim, Leola, or something?


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 17, 2016)

gov. wolf gets cancer and the bill starts gaining weight....h'mmmmmmmmmmm
the bill is set up for scumbags to profit from the sick....clandestine forever!!!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> gov. wolf gets cancer and the bill starts gaining weight....h'mmmmmmmmmmm
> the bill is set up for scumbags to profit from the sick....clandestine forever!!!


Wolf's been pushing for it since he was campaigning.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

And low income families will have access to free weed or reduced weed, while all consumers also avoid any taxes or duties, which come out of the grower's and processor's pocket.


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 17, 2016)

ahh, yea, ok if u believe it...
if its any conciliation, i hope your right, but i know whats coming........get the ky


----------



## 420monster (Mar 17, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> ahh, yea, ok if u believe it...
> if its any conciliation, i hope your right, but i know whats coming........get the ky


Atleast for now that is how it's set wolf has alwalys been a for the people kind of guy

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> ahh, yea, ok if u believe it...
> if its any conciliation, i hope your right, but i know whats coming........get the ky


Dude, don't be such a pessimist, it is literally a certainty now.


----------



## 420monster (Mar 17, 2016)

It could be alot better but it's a start plus aslong as you don't say you smoke it who can tell the difference between oil and smoke in a piss test 

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 17, 2016)

i would never say a politician is for the people, but thats my opinion not yours. have you guys read the bill? they keep changing it to pacify.....whom or what dictates low income? there are just so many variables it's really hard for me to be excited about it.


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 17, 2016)

420monster said:


> It could be alot better but it's a start plus aslong as you don't say you smoke it who can tell the difference between oil and smoke in a piss test
> 
> Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


flowers will be illegal for a reason, it will have nothing to do with a piss test. it's all about the $$$$$$


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> i would never say a politician is for the people, but thats my opinion not yours. have you guys read the bill? they keep changing it to pacify.....whom or what dictates low income? there are just so many variables it's really hard for me to be excited about it.


There are no more changes, the amendments have all been yea'd and nay'd. And the Senate just wants to send it up the chain.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 17, 2016)

So turn your flowers into oil or don't refill your vaporizer indiscreetly. If you're using marijuana medicinally, I don't think the cops will fuck with you.


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 17, 2016)

i hope u are right!!! we shall c.


----------



## 420monster (Mar 18, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> i hope u are right!!! we shall c.


An amendment by Rep. John Lawrence, R-Chester, forbids state public officials and employees (lawmakers, the governor, judges and cabinet secretaries, among others) from having a financial stake in a licensed medical marijuana organization. The prohibition also is leveled against their immediate family members as defined under the state Ethics Act.

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 18, 2016)

the 1 really good thing i've read in bill 3 is child welfare cannot charge u with anything as long as you're licensed. i'm glad to see that too 420, only thing it's missing is bro in laws, friends, acquaintances....the licenses are fairly steep so only deep pockets will be supplying. i do agree that it's 1 of the better bills of the recent states that have passed mm.
i'll be happy when it's treated same as dandelion....never in my life.


----------



## Cobnobuler (Mar 23, 2016)

Hopefully this bill is a step in the right direction toward decriminalization in general. Thats what I would like to see in my lifetime, especially as it pertains to small personal cultivation.
As it stands, PA still has mandatory penalties for any grows 10 plants or greater.


----------



## 420monster (Mar 23, 2016)

Cobnobuler said:


> Hopefully this bill is a step in the right direction toward decriminalization in general. Thats what I would like to see in my lifetime, especially as it pertains to small personal cultivation.
> As it stands, PA still has mandatory penalties for any grows 10 plants or greater.


Nope updated look again 1 plant is now a felony 

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 23, 2016)

420monster said:


> Nope updated look again 1 plant is now a felony
> 
> Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


you've got to be fuggin kidding me!!!


----------



## 420monster (Mar 23, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> you've got to be fuggin kidding me!!!


Sadly no

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Cobnobuler (Mar 23, 2016)

420monster said:


> Nope updated look again 1 plant is now a felony


I'm talking more about the automatic mandatory, and thats at >9 plants. Under 9 and you might have some options to stay out of jail especially in a first offense, but if your caught with 10, there's no getting out of doing time if a conviction sticks.
The felony part is a given in either ( unfortunate as that is )


----------



## 420monster (Mar 23, 2016)

Cobnobuler said:


> I'm talking more about the automatic mandatory, and thats at >9 plants. Under 9 and you might have some options to stay out of jail especially in a first offense, but if your caught with 10, there's no getting out of doing time if a conviction sticks.
> The felony part is a given in either ( unfortunate as that is )


Not true it use to be 9 and under misdemeanor 10^ felony as for mandatory it's done by weight per total plant matter they even take the weight of dirt on the roots you could actually be better off with 300 unrooted clones vs 4 medium plants in full bloom the reason it was changed is I could run 9 4 pound trees and get off with a slap on the wrist with a class d misdemeanor and my neighbor get jailed for 10 3 grams plants

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 23, 2016)

I think people are starting to take a more relaxed approach to marijuana as long as you aren't a banger.


----------



## Cobnobuler (Mar 23, 2016)

420monster said:


> Not true it use to be 9 and under misdemeanor 10^ felony as for mandatory it's done by weight per total plant matter they even take the weight of dirt on the roots you could actually be better off with 300 unrooted clones vs 4 medium plants in full bloom the reason it was changed is I could run 9 4 pound trees and get off with a slap on the wrist with a class d misdemeanor and my neighbor get jailed for 10 3 grams plants
> 
> Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


Really ? I wish I knew what you say was fact because I'm not reading it that way. While plant weight ( roots and all) can be taken into account, as far as I know and as this code says here, it can also be over 9 plants with another cutoff at 21. I suppose maybe its a matter of how they decide to charge it. For me, I have reasons why 9 kinda fucks me up and I'd rather run a few more, but its stuff like this that I read here that makes me think staying under 10 is a prudent thing to do.


----------



## 420monster (Mar 23, 2016)

Cobnobuler said:


> Really ? I wish I knew what you say was fact because I'm not reading it that way. While plant weight ( roots and all) can be taken into account, as far as I know and as this code says here, it can also be over 9 plants with another cutoff at 21. I suppose maybe its a matter of how they decide to charge it. For me, I have reasons why 9 kinda fucks me up and I'd rather run a few more, but its stuff like this that I read here that makes me think staying under 10 is a prudent thing to do.
> View attachment 3639650


This is no way I personally can prove it to you consult a lawyer I have a retainer on one *knock on wood* that's how i found out

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 23, 2016)

I've never been able to afford a lawyer, what's a retainer?


----------



## 420monster (Mar 23, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I've never been able to afford a lawyer, what's a retainer?


The closest you will ever come to a get out of jail free card

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 14, 2016)

So in May of 2012 I got caught with more than 200 plants and ended up being sentenced to 6 months. Don't know what the fine was.
I only did 10 weeks and they won't ever get any money.
Mike Malloy was my guy. He's out of Media. Easy enough to google.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 14, 2016)

i take it you moved...lol


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 14, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> i take it you moved...lol


Denver, CO and now I'm in Tubac, AZ. Family is still in Delco and I go back twice a year


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 14, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Denver, CO and now I'm in Tubac, AZ. Family is still in Delco and I go back twice a year


I'm from South Central PA originally.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 15, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Denver, CO and now I'm in Tubac, AZ. Family is still in Delco and I go back twice a year


hit me up when you come visit.


----------



## Akizzil (Jul 17, 2016)

I got charged with the "1yr prison and $5k fine" a few years back. Charged with 4 felonies. They charged me for having 4 "unpotted marijuana plants" I chopped the fuckers at the dirt. Still got charged for the plants. They never weighed root balls. They've weighed my buddy's though. Then 7 weapons on top of that is what got me harsher charges. I had absolutely no weed, no scale in the house. Nothing but Tons of paraphernalia and grow equipment lol. Destroyed my house, beat the shit out of my dog. I knew they were coming so I cleaned up. Hour later heading home I watched my house get raided. So I ran. Called a lawyer couple days later (Townsend) good dude. Cost me a lil over $10k, 6mo probation, DnA. FUCK PA


----------



## Akizzil (Jul 17, 2016)

And I've had them plant shit on me.. Once again FUCK PA. used to love where I was from....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

I think in the past year, that's changing. A guy who was a repeat offender in York for possession claimed medical a year before it passed and the judge threw the case out on account of his Bipolar. Shit's changing.


----------



## Akizzil (Jul 17, 2016)

It could of been worse for me for sure. My lawyer said if they would have caught me I def would served some time.. Thing is they didn't take none of my paraphernalia. And I mean none. I had shit everywhere. Only things on my evidence papers was tons of grow shit, large some of money, and weapons. Not even seeds. And they found no money lol. That got tossed out too. That's was one of the felonys. I technically had no weed roaches nothing. Because they said I had money, they charged me with trafficking, possession, intent to deliver. All kinds of shit. I said how the fuck am I delivering when yins never even seen me?? Then they were actually threatening me on voicemails lol. My attorney recorded them. Played em for the judge. It was all fucked up


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Akizzil said:


> It could of been worse for me for sure. My lawyer said if they would have caught me I def would served some time.. Thing is they didn't take none of my paraphernalia. And I mean none. I had shit everywhere. Only things on my evidence papers was tons of grow shit, large some of money, and weapons. Not even seeds. And they found no money lol. That got tossed out too. That's was one of the felonys. I technically had no weed roaches nothing. Because they said I had money, they charged me with trafficking, possession, intent to deliver. All kinds of shit. I said how the fuck am I delivering when yins never even seen me?? Then they were actually threatening me on voicemails lol. My attorney recorded them. Played em for the judge. It was all fucked up


Me, personally? I'm willing to account for everything I do. And I've a good feeling a jury would hear me. Worst case scenario, I do a bid. At least I know I'm not guilty of anything but trying to treat my illness.

I picture prison's a lot like a mix of the mental ward and the Army, and I'm familiar with both.


----------



## Akizzil (Jul 17, 2016)

I understand but I literally got caught with nothing. They took my equipment and guns. Charged me with cultivating dealing trafficking delivering. Not one spec of weed. Not to mention the police on the scene took my ruger and glock magazines, security cameras, speed loaders and some other gun accessories. When I asked why they weren't on the inventory list, they had no idea what I was talking about. They were pissed cuz they didn't catch me with a bunch of drugs and money and it became a witch hunt


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Akizzil said:


> I understand but I literally got caught with nothing. They took my equipment and guns. Charged me with cultivating dealing trafficking delivering. Not one spec of weed. Not to mention the police on the scene took my ruger and glock magazines, security cameras, speed loaders and some other gun accessories. When I asked why they weren't on the inventory list, they had no idea what I was talking about. They were pissed cuz they didn't catch me with a bunch of drugs and money and it became a witch hunt


Bunch of bullshit, for sure. Things have changed so much in the past few months, though, that it really is vastly different than a few years ago. That said, if I could live anywhere, it would be Oregon.


----------

